# Sigismund the 1st Emperors Champion



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is a Sigismund I am doing for a commission.
He has a magnetic head so he can swap bald for helmeted








I know the body is mk4 and the helmet is mk 7 but that is what it shows in the artbook


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm assuming he is Post second founding, cause if he was Pre heresy (during heresy) he should have the fist iconography.

I've been wanting to do a custom Emperors Champion for a while now.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

it may be just me but he doesn't look like an emporers champion he doesn't have the feel to him


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

he needs the wreath on his head, and the Knight style helmet.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

some more WiP
























Helmet(The same one from the card game)


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks nice. How did you make(or where did you get) the statue thing in front of him.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looks better with the bare head


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Its off of the city sprue.
I bought one of each to use as basing material.
I also use the skeleton warrior regiment to use as basing too


----------



## Sycoa (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice conversion! He looks a lot better when painted, I was a a bit iffy when I only saw the unpainted version. The yellow on the knee pad seems out of place to me, but that's just me I guess. Otherwise, imo thats a great model!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know, he doesn't seem epic enough for Sigismund. In martial terms, the guy was just behind the primarchs, and as a guy tasked to hunt and destroy the most powerful agents of 
Chaos he'd get the best gear there was. This guy just looks like a Champion.


----------

